# Plex Suggestions



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

A little bit different suggestion here. This is for the Plex app that is suppose to be coming to the Tivo any day now....

It's never been said exactly how it will work, but I'm guessing just like Roku and other devices where you watch it by streaming it... My suggestion is along with streaming, throw in the option to push it to your Tivo. I currently use PyTivo and I select the shows through the Tivo interface (which is not HD) and then select 'transfer to the Tivo'... It would be nice to be able to do that with Plex and have the advantage of their awesome UI. Just a thought....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

csell said:


> A little bit different suggestion here. This is for the Plex app that is suppose to be coming to the Tivo any day now....
> 
> It's never been said exactly how it will work, but I'm guessing just like Roku and other devices where you watch it by streaming it... My suggestion is along with streaming, throw in the option to push it to your Tivo. I currently use PyTivo and I select the shows through the Tivo interface (which is not HD) and then select 'transfer to the Tivo'... It would be nice to be able to do that with Plex and have the advantage of their awesome UI. Just a thought....


My understanding is this is the "common" Opera store version of the Plex app, not something tailored for TiVo.

That would be a better suggestion for NASFlix...


----------

